# 40k Choose Your Own Adventure.



## Jezlad

A few years ago, myself and Torealis set out to create a Warhammer 40k gamebook. 

The effort went strong for the first few weeks but wound up getting put to one side - never to be visited again.

With so many different things in the pipeline it's likely that it will never see the light of day so I've decided to open it up with a different format.

Basically what's going to happen is...

I post the setting and story, then you guys just post what you want to do out of the options. 

The first option to hit 10 votes is activated and the story moves along. All combats will be worked out by myself with the results explained in the subtext before the next post.

Anyway, this is a WIP activity so we'll see how it goes. Section one is in the next post.


The plot in a nutshell...

A crack team of veteran guardsmen are sent behind enemy lines to take out a power shield generator on a rebellious planets surface. Once the shield is down, aerial bombardment can begin.


As it travels towards the DZ the aircraft is blown out of the sky by an AA gun.


----------



## Jezlad

*
1*​
The strong smell of aviation fuel, smoke and an anguished moan drags you back into consciousness. You're alive, relatively unharmed and lying on the moist ground beneath the jungle canopy. Sweat stings your cracked lips and your head pounds heavily. A muffled scream to the right catches your attention and you rise unsteadily to your feet looking for the source of the yelling.

Sgt Lokkin grimaces in agony, forcing a smile he raises his hand.
'This is it lad, end of the line for me- I'm fucked' he coughs blood between clenched teeth 'the missions screwed, didn't even make it to the DZ'.

You rush to his side and pull a medkit from your webbing. He spits on the floor, coating the ground with a foul mix of deep red blood and phlegm. Looking him over, he's a right fucking mess. A large piece of shrapnel is buried in his left leg and a glistening stump protrudes from the right knee surrounded by a rapidly widening pool of gore. His cheat is a web of cuts, slices and smashed ribs, you baulk at the sight of his heart beats visibly within the cavity.

'Save your supplies kid, I'm not gonna make it' you glance at the blood pumping from his leg, deep down you know he's right, a Space Marine would die with those wounds. It's actually amazing he's still alive.

'Hold on sarge, I'll have you fixed up in no time' you lie, tearing open the pack and scrambling inside for a field dressing. A token gesture, more for your own sanity than his wellbeing.

'Don't waste your time! grab the Demo Kit and get the fuck out of here, you don't wanna be here when they arrive, the mission must succeed!' Lokkin grips your arm with surprising strength 'You hear me Private? It must fucking succeed!'
You wrap the leg as best you can, apply a tourniquet and pass him his Laspistol. 

'Hang in there, I'll radio in for orders.'
You hit transmit on the vox handpiece and smile as it crackles into life.
'Zero this is Echo Four Niner do you copy over'
Nothing.
'Zero this is Echo Four Niner do you copy over'
Again nothing, the shield must be blocking the signal. Cursing you turn back to the Sgt.
'Radio's down Sarge, I'll do a quick sweep of the area and move out'

'Don't worry bout me, get out there and fix this mess, they'll not take me alive' he taps the laspistol barrel against his skull.
'It's all on you now rookie' Lokkin grimaces 'the Emperor Protects'.

'The Emperor Protects' you respond, hoping deep down that he's on shift today.

You stand, towering over the sergeant for the first time in your military career and take stock of what's around, your pack and several supply crates are scattered about the crash site. You conduct a quick search of the area to confirm the death of your comrades and collect the explosive charge, GPS, additional provisions and the pilots combat shotgun. 
A quick check of the GPS confirms your worst fears. 80 clicks...piece of cake right?
Taking one final look at the Sgt, you compose yourself and move off into the jungle. Time to shine son you think, time to shine...


A beaten track leads off to your left, off to the right you can just about make out a stream. Both lead West.

A] Follow the stream 2
B] Follow the track 3


----------



## Viscount Vash

A] Follow the stream 2


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

A] Follow the Stream


----------



## Dakingofchaos

B] follow the track, itll be harder without water >.<


----------



## Ultra111

A] follow the stream 2.

Good idea Jez :victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Great Idea, :victory:.


A - Follow the Stream


----------



## Commissar Ploss

A] follow the stream 2


----------



## Serpion5

A] Follow the stream 2


The track is likely used by the enemy. :security:


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer

A] follow the stream


----------



## Anfo

A] Follow the stream 2


----------



## comrade

A] Follow the stream


----------



## Shogun_Nate

A. Follow the stream...just make sure you don't leave any tracks in the muddy banks though...


----------



## Arkeoptrix

A] Follow the stream 2

Though I wish there were more details on the choices. How deep is the stream? What's cover look like on both paths? etc. This is a great idea.


----------



## Jezlad

A] Follow the Stream.

You reassuringly pull the Lasgun butt tight into the shoulder and set off along the stream, pausing occasionally to scan the tree line for any would be assailants. The Sgt was right, I better not fuck this one up you think.

A few hours pass before you begin to suspect something is stalking you through the undergrowth. Several times you think you see something in your periphery vision and drop to one knee to listen, but nothing is heard beyond the trickle of water and the ever present whining of wind as it whips through the jungle canopy.

You pause to take a swig from your canteen, take a deep long gulp and wipe the sweat from your brow. 

Suddenly a twig snaps.

You wheel about, lasgun raised, to find yourself staring into the razorlike maw of a feared Dvorkian Fenbeast. All fangs and scales, the beast rears to its full 8ft height, extends its six clawed arms and roars with bestial vigour.

Will you...

A] Loose a volley and fight the beast
B] Attempt to flee into the jungle


----------



## Arkeoptrix

A] Loose a volley and fight the beast

With something that big, it's going to have to happen eventually.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

A] Loose a volley and fight the beast

The primer says they are weaker than they look and as scared of bright lights


----------



## Dînadan

A] Loose a volley and fight the beast

Hopefully there's a flashlight strapped to the lasgun so its twin linked ;p


----------



## Shogun_Nate

A. Loose a volley and fight the beast
Hopefully not drawing attention from any nearby enemies!


----------



## comrade

A] Loose a volley


----------



## Captain Stillios

A] Loose a volley before the commissar finds out! OPEN FIRE YOU DOG!


----------



## Ultra111

A. Loose a volley and fight the beast


----------



## Vaz

I'd say B) Peg the fuck out, and don't risk compromise, but, it's never going to happen with these lot, so A), Turn and shoot is my final answer, Chris.


----------



## Serpion5

Hell, I`d fucking run, but that`s a donkey vote now! :laugh:

A] Loose a volley and fight.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

A] Loose a volley and fight the beast


----------



## Jezlad

A] Loose a volley 

You spin on the spot, drop to one knee and effortlessly loose two quick shots into the Fenbeasts gaping mouth. It reels back enraged by the smouldering wounds and pounces.

You draw your blade in an instant and rush to meet it head on in close combat. 

Its claws snap around as you duck and weave. Despite its fearsome appearance though it becomes apparent that the Fenbeast is no match for your well honed skills, before long you see an opening, duck under a sweeping claw and thrust your combat knife upwards into its soft scaled underbelly. The blade carves through its stomach before punching a hole through the lining of its vile heart. The beast dies slowly, trying in vain to rend your flesh in its final moments.

You boot the twitching lifeless body to the ground in triumph and crouch down beside the stream to wash away the blood. The cool water soothes your skin so you splash it over your face and fill your canteen. Free of gore and feeling composed you swap your Lasgun Powerpack, double check your pouches and continue down the stream where you left off.

Trees rush past as you quicken the pace, keen to put as much distance as possible between yourself and Fenbeast's broken body. Your legs ache and sweat beads form on your broad shoulders, eagerly you push on through the discomfort for a number of hours until you notice a change ahead. Colour leaps out from the drab greens and browns of the jungle. Approaching warily, you notice a clump of bushes along the bank of the stream. The bushes bear large, succulent multi-coloured fruit, they look promisingly refreshing. 

Your stomach rumbles.

Do you?

A] Eat some fruit?
B] Leave the tasty looking fruit where it is and push on?


----------



## Ultra111

B] Leave the tasty looking fruit where it is and push on?

It could be poisoned k: Never achieve his mission if he is ill/dead


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

A] Eat some fruit

I just beat the monster; no glorified seed pod is going to best me!


----------



## Shogun_Nate

B. Leave the tasty looking fruit where it is and push on - The Departmento Munitorium took the time to supply you with combat rations... Remember what it says in the Uplifting Primer: If it wasn't touched by the diligent hands of the Departmento Munitorium, it'll probably give you the runs...


----------



## Dînadan

B] Leave the tasty looking fruit where it is and push on.


----------



## Jezlad

Dave T Hobbit said:


> A] Eat some fruit
> 
> I just beat the monster; no glorified seed pod is going to best me!


That's the spirit Dave!

You're alone in the jungle, all your comrades are dead, you're hungry, tired, you have light wounds and there's a fucking UBER fruit hanging there! 

NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Commissar Ploss

A] it's fruit munching time.


----------



## Serpion5

B] Leave it. Should have had a shank of Fenbeast when he had the chance...


----------



## Anfo

B) Leave it. I'd be pathetic to die by eating a poison fruit.


----------



## thunder warrior

eat the fruit got to keep the energy up


----------



## Romero's Own

This thread is over two years old. It was nice idea but it died.


----------



## Insanity

I got excited when I saw the title, then shutdown when I saw the age of it.


----------

